# vietnamense ,help



## annab (Oct 22, 2012)

to all experts
I have one curiosity about vietnamense paph ,and take this opportunity for wondering one thing, how big is a mature plant ? especially leafspan, how many cm should be on mature plant? 
I know that vietnamense shouldn't flowering if the plant was immature and if this happen someone cut the spike for to do strengthen at the plant . I am beginner and I don't understand what this mean.
I read that delenati leafspan is 10-15 cm and width 5,is the same measures also for vietnamense?
sorry for my ignorance 
(anna)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

They can both bloom on smaller size but that's close and theyare about the same size. Sometimes if a plant blooms while too small it will die after expending all its energy on the bloom. Therefore sometimes its wiser to sacrifice the bloom to help the plant survive.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2012)

annab said:


> to all experts
> I have one curiosity about vietnamense paph ,and take this opportunity for wondering one thing, how big is a mature plant ? especially leafspan, how many cm should be on mature plant?
> I know that vietnamense shouldn't flowering if the plant was immature and if this happen someone cut the spike for to do strengthen at the plant . I am beginner and I don't understand what this mean.
> I read that delenati leafspan is 10-15 cm and width 5,is the same measures also for vietnamense?
> ...



Hi Anna, you are right. They can bloom on such small plants. As Eric said they spend so much resources in blooming so people snipped them off after blooming. In vietnamense's case. They are so short lived anyway that you may get a pristine flower for just 4-5 days. And then it will drop in two weeks. At least in my case.


----------



## annab (Oct 22, 2012)

OK thanks but I would like know the measures of the leafspan on mature plant .
small what mean in cm ?
anna


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2012)

annab said:


> OK thanks but I would like know the measures of the leafspan on mature plant .
> small what mean in cm ?
> anna



10-15 cm (4 -5 inches) the older the plant the bigger the leaf span they make.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

Your measurements would not be a small/seedling plant. Of course, there are bigger and smaller adult size plants also. that's just normal variation. People who grow in green houses and fertilize a lot usually have bigger plants.


----------



## annab (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks eggshells for your kindness, so I must waiting long time before I can see my viets in bloom. leafspan of my viets is 8cm.
all the best ,anna


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2012)

They could be blooming in spring of 2014. One year is not a long time for slippers. But for humans.. Yes. Getting old sucks!


----------



## annab (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks Eric I am agree with you said ,of course in best condition we have plants more vigorous.
all the best,anna


----------



## orcoholic (Oct 23, 2012)

Leafspan isn't as important to blooming size as the plant having six leaves (3 pairs). That's a blooming size vietnamense.


----------

